# Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!



## DerNugo (25. Dezember 2015)

*Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!*

Guten Abend lieb Community,
Nachträglich Frohe Weihnachten und hoffentlich erholsame Weihnachstfeiertage!

Ich hatte schon einmal bezüglich eines WaKü-Projekts viel Hilfe von eurer Seite bekommen. (Dafür, vielen lieben Dank nochmal)
Meine Wakü läuft und das sogar mit erstaunlich guten Werten (Werde die später einmal hochladen.

Heute wollte ich Kleinigkeiten noch ändern und verbessern. Ist mir natürlich gelungen, doch beim Einbauen ist mir ein Kondensator von meiner GraKa abgebrochen...

Naja jedenfalls war der erste Moment ein Schreck, aber mein PC funzt alle mal, sogar unter einem Stresstest. 

Jetzt meine Frage, ist der Kondensator zufälligerweise nur für den LED-Visualiser von Nvidia oder für die Luftkühlung zuständig oder ist dieser etwas besonderes?

Hoffe ihr kennt euch mit den Bildern aus die im Anhang sind. 

thanks for help

Greetings

DerNugo


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!*

Du Glückspilz  In der Nähe der Spannungsversorgung, tippe ich eher darauf das der Kondensator zur Glättung von der Eingangsspannung Verwendung findet. Kann sich auf Dauer, auf die Lebenserwartung der Graka auswirken.


----------



## DerNugo (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!*

FUUUUUUUUUCK... 
Ich entschuldige mich gleich für den Ausdruck, AAAABER
OMG, DAS NENNT MAN GLÜCK!!!  

Vielen Dank!!!!! YOU MADE MY DAY 
DerNugo

PPS: Weißt du vielleicht, wo ich einen solchen Kondensator herbekomme,  hab schon auf REICHELT, CONRAD und co. gesucht, bis jetzt erfolglos.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!*

16ZLJ270M6.3X11 - RUBYCON - Electrolytic Capacitor, Miniature, ZLJ Series, 270 µF, ± 20%, 16 V, 6.3 mm, Radial Leaded | Farnell element14


----------



## DerNugo (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fertige WaKü mit einem kleinem Problem?!*

@Icedaft
Die Firma dankt 
Ich bestelle die mir mal und löte die dazu 

DerNugo wünscht noch angehme Weihnachstfeiertage 

Greetings


----------

